# GPS Delima.



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I have decided to get a Trimble 250 this season. Tired of trying to judge 40 and 50 Ft swaths with hit and miss results. So the local NH dealer has them for 1399.00 (patch antenna) and I see them all over the internet for 2 to 3 hundred less, seen one for 1050.00 NIB. My question, is this something you want to buy long distance. I don't really know what can go wrong with them but like everything else something can. Or as an option the local short line dealer has Outback S-Lites' for 620.00. However I do like the painted screen (wants vs needs).


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I bought my Raven 2 online from a dealer in Missouri, I am in Alabama.

Saved a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I got a 750 from local nh dealer. Handed me the box & wished me luck. Seems like the same experience ya get when the Ups man drops off a package from points unknown. If there was problem the return would go better but how likely is that?

The painted screen would be my choice even if it required waiting another year to afford it.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

When Dad bought his first Outback lightbar at the Case Ih dealer, they told him the software might need to be updated every few years. We've never taken it in ever in the 10+ years we've used it. Dad bought another used one from a neighbor and we've never had trouble with either of them.

I wouldn't be afraid to buy one online.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Bought all of mine on-line.....my dealers don't care anything about something like a 250 or a 300 JD those are toys to them.....they sell the 25k units
You'll appreciate the painted screen.....


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

I bought both my ez guide 250 and my ez steer on ebay with great success. I bought the ez guide new, and then a few years later I bought the ez steer used. when I purchased the ez steer, it was advertised to come with the wiring harness to connect it to the ez guide, but it came with the wrong one. I contacted the seller, and he was quick to get it straightened out. honestly, ebay sellers are probably more concerned about customer satisfaction than most dealers are.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Is a window suction cup available for the 250?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

TJ Hendren said:


> Is a window suction cup available for the 250?


Not sure but I modified Ram Mounts suction cups to fit my baler, bandit monitor, and light bar...they are very good


----------



## Idaho Hay (Oct 14, 2016)

TJ Hendren said:


> Is a window suction cup available for the 250?


Mine came with a Ram mount, and I'm sure that you can get a good suction cup for it. However, I would be leery of hanging it off your windshield. the device is much heavier than your typical car GPS. The housing is cast aluminum, and very hefty feeling. I just permanently mounted a Ram mount ball to the dash of the tractor, and I use it for both the GPS and the baler monitor.


----------

